# HVAC ---------------(((2)))---------------Autocad BLOCK



## م/زيكو تك (2 مارس 2009)

اكثر من 200 صفحه اوتوكاد مفهرسه (_لسهوله الوصول للرسم او جدول المواصفات_) تحتوي آلاف التفاصيل في التصميم والتركيب وتفاصيل الرسم الهندسي لجميع انظمه واشكال وتطبيقات


~~~~~ التكييف والتدفئه المركزيه~~~~~~ 


بجميع جوانبها واجزائها من انظمه وشبكات تهويه وتحكم وشبكات مياه وطرق العزل والتعليق للمجاري ودوائر التبريد لانظمه التكييف وجداول المواصفات الفنيه لجميع الاجزاء والكثير من المعلومات المهمه 00000000




:1:



VA Standards for Construction by Number  PG-18-1Master Construction SpecificationsPG-18-12Design Guides (graphical, by function)PG-18-3Design and Construction ProceduresPG-18-13Barrier Free Design GuidePG-18-4Standard Details and CAD StandardsPG-18-14Room Finishes, Door, and Hardware SchedulesPG-18-5Equipment Guide ListPG-18-15Minimum Requirements for A/E SubmissionsH-18-8Seismic Design HandbookPG-18-17Environmental Planning GuidancePG-18-9Space Planning Criteria, and VA-Space & Equipment Planning System (VA-SEPS)D-7545Cultural Resource ManagementPG-18-10Design Manuals (by discipline)H-7545Cultural Resource Management Procedures
​ 

​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (3 مارس 2009)

وجب التنويه لفك password (((الملف الفهرس)))): ​ 

HVAC مرتين متتاليتين: PASSWORD​


----------



## zanitty (3 مارس 2009)

تسلم الايادى يا استاز زيكو
يا ريت بقى لو تجيب الاسيجمنت بتاع الحاجات دى عشان الطباعه تبقى مظبوطه


----------



## عليما (5 مارس 2009)

الباص وورد مش مظبوط *ياريت الصح*


----------



## م/زيكو تك (6 مارس 2009)

*ملف الفهرس بدون password*

ملف الفهرس بدون password
ملف الفهرس بدون password


----------



## أحمد رأفت (17 مارس 2009)

ألـــــــــــــــــــــــــتف شكــــــــر


----------



## sosodeep (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مشاركات قيمة فعلا


----------



## ابوساره (23 مايو 2009)

شكر الله لك وبارك فيك


----------



## hikhodary (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (24 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## asd_84 (25 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خير اخي زيكو وبارك فيك ورحمك وغفر لك ولوالدي*


----------



## magdygamal_8 (25 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وجعله خالصا لوجه الله


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رعسشم (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## هديل كريم (9 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في صالح اعمالك اخي الكريم


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000


----------



## soltan_ibr (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الغالي بعد اذن حضرتك ممكن ترفع الملف على موقع الفور شيرد انا منتظر ردك


----------



## lawlaw (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صفدي (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكني أود أن أشير انه هناك أخطاء إملائية في بعض أسماء الله الحسنى 
يا أخ زيكو


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (2 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع ولكن لا يفتح عندي


----------



## محب الحرمين (2 أغسطس 2010)

بصراحة ما شاء الله ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## محمد ابوالنجا (8 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا اخي الحبيب
ولكن اذا امكن رفع الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## thaeribrahem (4 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يبارك فيك و الى الامام دائما*​


----------



## سالم عقيل (3 أغسطس 2011)

يا للأسف 

no such file

أتمنى رفعه مرة اخرى 

بالغ الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ابراهيم عفيفى (3 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير يا هندسه
ودى بلوكات اوتوكاد رائعه جدا 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/15496564/autocadBLOCKS.part1.rar.html

http://www.ziddu.com/download/15496563/autocadBLOCKS.part2.rar.html

http://www.ziddu.com/download/15496562/autocadBLOCKS.part3.rar.html

اللهم علمنا من علمك​


----------



## thaeribrahem (4 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا على المجهود ووفقكم الله للخير*


----------



## nofal (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ben_sala7 (10 يونيو 2012)

no such file


----------



## ben_sala7 (10 يونيو 2012)

الرجاء الرفع على رابط اخر وشكرا


----------



## engtamer83 (17 يوليو 2012)

ممكن الرابط على الميديا فير

او المرفقات​
​


----------



## م سامى زكى (17 يوليو 2012)

ممكن الرابط على الميديا فير


----------



## ELSAID THABET (17 يوليو 2012)

ياريت الرابط على موقع اخر الفور شيرد او الميديا فاير لو سمجت وتكون شاكر


----------



## amnshsh2 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

الشكر موصول ... ممكن رابط شغال .. جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (13 سبتمبر 2012)

يرجى اعاده رفع الملفات


----------



## toktok66 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

zanitty قال:


> يرجى اعاده رفع الملفات



عيوني رفع كل حاجه من ضمنها تفاصيل الاتوكاد لكل شيئ



VA Standards for Construction by Number 
 PG-18-1Master Construction SpecificationsPG-18-12Design Guides (graphical, by function)PG-18-3Design and Construction ProceduresPG-18-13Barrier Free Design GuidePG-18-4Standard Details and CAD StandardsPG-18-14Room Finishes, Door, and Hardware SchedulesPG-18-5Equipment Guide ListPG-18-15Minimum Requirements for A/E SubmissionsH-18-8Seismic Design HandbookPG-18-17Environmental Planning GuidancePG-18-9Space Planning Criteria, and VA-Space & Equipment Planning System (VA-SEPS)D-7545Cultural Resource ManagementPG-18-10Design Manuals (by discipline)H-7545Cultural Resource Management Procedures


----------



## toktok66 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

الموقع المرفوع كنز من المعلومات الوفيره والغزيره وعلى اعلى مستوى برجاء الدعاء ودمتم سالمين


----------



## zanitty (13 سبتمبر 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> عيوني رفع كل حاجه من ضمنها تفاصيل الاتوكاد لكل شيئ
> 
> 
> 
> VA Standards for Construction by Number  PG-18-1Master Construction SpecificationsPG-18-12Design Guides (graphical, by function)PG-18-3Design and Construction ProceduresPG-18-13Barrier Free Design GuidePG-18-4Standard Details and CAD StandardsPG-18-14Room Finishes, Door, and Hardware SchedulesPG-18-5Equipment Guide ListPG-18-15Minimum Requirements for A/E SubmissionsH-18-8Seismic Design HandbookPG-18-17Environmental Planning GuidancePG-18-9Space Planning Criteria, and VA-Space & Equipment Planning System (VA-SEPS)D-7545Cultural Resource ManagementPG-18-10Design Manuals (by discipline)H-7545Cultural Resource Management Procedures



شكرا جزيلا لك و الشكر موصول لصاحب الموضوع ففى كلاكما خير 
ساقوم بوضع الروابط فى المشاركه الاصليه بدلا من الروابط القديمه و لا اعتقد ان اخونا العظيم زيكو سيمانع فى ذلك فالاساس هو نشر العلم و الفائده


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 يونيو 2019)

يرجي التحديث و تفعيل روابط الموضوع كله و أثابكم الله و أعطاكم الصحة و العافية 
جددوا الزمن الجميل زمن العطاء الجميل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر العزي (24 أكتوبر 2019)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود​
​


----------

